# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Opuchnięte oczy u 5 latka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam obawy co do zdrowia u 5 letniego syna, od zawsze miał opuchnięte oczy tuż po wstaniu, ale ostatnio do jakiegoś pół roku to się nasiliło. Nie ma tego codziennie, tylko co jakiś czas tj. co pare dni, czasem tydzień przerwy. Wstaje ma mocno opuchnięte oczy, albo tylko jedno, w ciągu godziny całkowicie to schodzi. Miesiąc temu mówiłam o tym lekarce jak byliśmy na szczepieniu, ale ona nic z tego nie zrobiła, powiedziała że to normalne że niektórym puchną oczy po wstaniu. Jak ma te opuchlizne to nic go nie boli i nie piecze. Mały problemów ze
wzrokiem nie ma, przynajmniej nic nie mówi, oczy miał badanie w wieku 3 lat i wszystko super. Wcześniej tylko puchły mu oczy, teraz doszedł taki czerwony obrzęk jakby. Najdziwniejsze że to samo schodzi wciągu jakiejś godziny i to bez śladu. Poniżej fotografia z dzisiaj. Czy to faktycznie nic i taka jego uroda czy do okulisty z tym iść i opowiedzieć i pokazać zdjęcie, albo sama już nie wiem. Dziękuję za odpowiedź. ps. buźka brudna od soku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, moje córka też ma tak opuchnięte oko i to z powodu zapalenia zatok. Wydzieliny nie wypływają z nosa (bo jest zatkany) i kumulują się w okolicach oka. Nie wiem, czy u Pani syna jest taka sama przyczyna, ale nie można tego bagatelizować. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Klemens

A może to nużeniec?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, moje córka też ma tak opuchnięte oko i to z powodu zapalenia zatok. Wydzieliny nie wypływają z nosa (bo jest zatkany) i kumulują się w okolicach oka. Nie wiem, czy u Pani syna jest taka sama przyczyna, ale nie można tego bagatelizować. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Witam,
a jak wyglądało leczenie córki w Pani przypadku i ile trwało. U naszego syna 7 letniego to samo zdiagnozowali ale narazie podaja tylko antybiotyk, trwa to już tydzień i naszym zdaniem z okiem nie ma poprawy. Nie wiemy co robić

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mamapediatra.blog.pl

witam. a czy są jakieś problemy z oddawaniem moczu u dziecka? Coś niepokojącego? na przykład krwiomocz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy udało się Państwu coś ustalić co to może być za przyczyna puchnięcia oczka u dzieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry
U nas bardzo podobnie wygląda reakcja alergiczna - obecnie na pyłki drzew.
Skonsultowałabym z  alergolog iem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arnika88

Ojej ;( Polecam wybrać się do  alergolog a i okulisty  :Frown:  Jeśli chodzi o  okulistę to tutaj bardzo polecam panią dr Monikę Dzięgielewską  :Frown:  Ma super podejście do dzieci.

----------


## Dagma_Ra

Koniecznie udaj się z dzieckiem do dobrego okulisty. Polecam SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej, gdzie przyjmują najlepsi lekarze.

----------


## welna

mojemu małemu zrobil się jęczmień w oczku, jak to dziecko zaraz palce do oka bo swędzi i przeszkadza, w aptece mi polecono  JęczmieńOFF, to taki żel którym się smaruje

----------


## welna

skórę, on zawiera m.in. aloes i pantenol, które łagodzą, regenerują i nawilżają

----------

